
Ask HN: Good UI/UX Practices for Spreadsheets? - haolez
Is there such a thing? Is someone working in this problem domain?<p>I’m dealing with some customers that love spreadsheets and I want to serve them as best as I can, but my own spreadsheets always look lame and confusing. I’m willing to improve this skill, but I’m having some troubles finding out where to begin.
======
jppope
Start here!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nbkaYsR94c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nbkaYsR94c)
(Joel Spolsky)

